# Plastic Army Men



## Stepnik (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi all,

So I have a 150g SA/CA Cichlid tank with a large sunken helicopter in it. I was showing it off to my friends, and 1 mentioned to me that he had a bunch of old plastic army men lying around, and it would be cool to set up a scene from "Black Hawk Down". Regardless if you think it is a good idea, my question is whether or not you think these plastic army men would be safe to put in the aquarium.

I am going to his house today after work, so I will find out what material they are made out of, and if they are painted. Does anyone have insight into what is/not safe in terms of material? I plan on soaking in vinegar and hot water to see if the paint(if any) comes off or anything like that. Any other ideas how to test if they are safe.

I have a 20g I just removed a EBA from and was thinking about putting them in there to monitor changes in water conditions before I add them to the tank. If I end up going down this path, any ideas what I should test for (besides ph, ammonia, and nitrate).

Not going to take any with the bayonets that could stab the cichlids.

Anything I am not thinking of???

Thanks all!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

As long as they sink (some plastics float) they will be fine.

I wouldn't worry about them stabbing the cichlids. It's not Toy Story. They don't come to life when no one is looking. Cichlids are more likely to eat the smaller tips off.

With few exceptions, about all plastics are safe for aquariums and are commonly used to make the filters, heaters, light hoods, decor, and frames of the tanks.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree....you'll be fine.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Be careful, I have had foams release ammonia in my tank. I would try them in a bucket for a month first and test the water.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Plastic army men are not foam. They are injection molded plastic. Most likely HIPS.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

People have been known to use them as bio-media.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Narwhal72 said:


> I wouldn't worry about them stabbing the cichlids. It's not Toy Story. They don't come to life when no one is looking.


How can you be sure?


----------



## Mike A M (Apr 8, 2016)

I set up my little battle scene on a thin, flatish rock. Siliconed them in place. sunk the whole works. Covered the rock in sand. "Aqua" Platoon! Green army men rule!!!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Well now that they are siliconed in place we don't have to worry about them coming to life and stabbing the fish.


----------



## Stepnik (Mar 25, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> Be careful, I have had foams release ammonia in my tank. I would try them in a bucket for a month first and test the water.


I put 30 or so in my 20g with 8 guppies to see if the water parameters or fish behavior changes. Better safe than sorry...



Mike A M said:


> I set up my little battle scene on a thin, flatish rock. Siliconed them in place. sunk the whole works. Covered the rock in sand. "Aqua" Platoon! Green army men rule!!!


Silicone them in place is a great idea I wouldn't have thought of. Not only so they don't float away, but mostly because I subscribe to the notion that they will in fact come to life and attack the fish. :lol: 
I am so glad that I'm not the only one who thinks it could be a cool idea, my inner 10 year old is coming out strong!

:thumb: :fish:


----------



## Richard M (Apr 16, 2016)

Probably make sure you remove any grenades, ammunition or pyrotechnics....


----------



## Stepnik (Mar 25, 2016)

They have all since floated away, but I will start siliconing them to some slate rocks I can hide under the sand.

This is the setup I made.





Shout out to my Texas who is about to get rocketed...


song credits to the movie "The Patriot" because It is a favorite movie of the friend whom gave me these army men.


----------



## Stepnik (Mar 25, 2016)

sorry for potato quality, I do not own a camera


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

This isn't my style but I love the creativity and it looks awesome. Plus it made me laugh! Very nice


----------

